# 300AC and a 2020 water tank



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's a little life for the s-gauge group. I picked up these two over the past few weeks. I've wanted to add a 300 to my small collection (and an early 342 but that's another story) for a while. I had set the criteria at real wire handrails and the articulated, not slide, steam linkage so that shrank the pool a bit. A few weeks ago this little guy popped up so I made an offer and brought it home. Runs nicely.










My Christmas platform is styled to represent early post-war so I think it's appropriate to have a mix of pre-war and post-war accessories. While I like the later style water tank I kinda find the early pre-war tank adds more to the era I'm aiming at. Ebay prices are kind of crazy, in my opinion, for these so I was patiently confidant that sooner or later a decent one would show up and it did. The one thing I did to it was shorten the string after the photo was taken. Not museum quality but it'll look nice on the platform.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That engine is in really great condition. So many of them turn up in poor shape. I have the 302AC version of that 4 piece engine and it also runs really well. Regarding a 342. I think the nicest made was the 1952 version with the 5 wire connector. They are not very common but are the best of the link coupler era. The AC was dropped in 1952, it is stamped 342.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have many Atlantics in my collection. But those extended pilot with handrails are my favorite. While I will continue to collect more 4-4-2's, I'll try to keep watch for those styles only.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

longle, 
That is a very nice Atlantic, I need to go look at the two I have because I can't remember if I have the real wire hand rails on one of them.

I like the prewar water tank much better than the post war, the post war is very large, and doesn't fit well on my layout. 

The prewar one I have is not as nice as yours, and is actually missing the brass tip, but as you mentioned the really nice ones are pretty pricey.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice little loco.. I have several of them but not with the wire hand-rails.. I do, however, have at least 6 of the 4-piece boiler 302's, and they are one of my favorites. I always pick them up if complete, and at a good price. I have a wonderful old pre-war Ives water tower, and I love it. Looks very similar to yours.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

